# Weight matters



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

In addition to upgrading wheelsets (or trucks) and couplers, I try to get all of my RS within 1/2 oz. of NMRA weight standards. It certainly cuts down on what a loco can pull vs. cars with out-of-the-box weights, but they certainly do work better.

Put a couple in the middle of a consist that aren't up to weight spec and...


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Try stick on automotive wheel weights which come in strips and can be broken into 1/4 oz pieces. Be aware they are made of lead if that is a concern. I still have half a box from when I worked in the automotive business. A box is a lot. To be honest, I don't know how automotive parts stores sell them whether by the strip or box or what since I haven't needed to buy any for several years. Like I said, a box is a lot. I do know that buying weights this way is a lot cheaper than buying lead weights designated as "train weights" from some train vender. 

Kenny


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I've pretty much given up on the weight standard. My mixed up fleet does pretty well, staying on the track. Some lifelike cars are impossible to open up.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I wouldn't give up on the weight. Drill a hole in the bottom and add ball bearings dipped in glue, or even fishing stinkers. There may be nooks underneath that can be filled with weights and never seen in normal operation. Just try to keep the car balanced around the centerline.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

AFGP9 said:


> Try stick on automotive wheel weights which come in strips and can be broken into 1/4 oz pieces.


Eggs zackary what I use. 

And, yes, one box should do ya.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My train store sells the self adhesive weights in strips....1/4 oz weights with 8 weights in a strip....


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have only ever added weight to one item, an IHC passenger car. I have removed weight from several items, all of which track very nicely, thanks. I removed a 3/4" cube of lead from inside an HO Lionel Challenger's tender and glued it inside the passenger car. Two problems solved.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Where weight matters most is with locomotives. Especially the switchers.
I had two Bachmann 70 ton HO switchers. They slipped their wheels pulling only
4 or 5 cars...until I added lead weights...That did it..now .they can pull like the 
big mainliners.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven’t had to add weight to any of my recent RTR cars from any manufacturer.....now kits, those are completely a different story....


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

I noticed that O'Reilly Auto parts has a 20 pound box of quarter ounce wheel weights for 136 dollars. Didn't notice anything smaller on their website..


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

This is what I got... https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XDHXRT7


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Perfect!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I've not had a weight issue with very many RTR rolling stock, except a few lightweights like some of the early ExactRail _Evolution_ and Bowser _Executive_.

I just glued snipped lengths of solder in the underbodies, and covered them with black primer.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Stumpy said:


> This is what I got... https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XDHXRT7


That is what I was referring to. My strips came from a wholesale supplier, a bit longer and bigger box but so what. What is shown is the same thing just a different supplier and a smaller box quantity. The quantity shown will last a long time. Absolutely no need to pay O'Rielly's 136.00 for 20 lbs. The only reason I bought mine the way I did was because it was a dealership quantity and price. 

Kenny


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The only weight problem I’ve really come across is with flat cars, mostly the 40 footers.....not much place to add weights, but easily fixed with appropriate loads.....


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yep that'll work. Worked for me. 

Kenny


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I used pennies and super glued them to some of my box cars and I noticed I couldn't put as many as well. I recently purchased some used Pullman cars and I'm scared to bring them up to the weight standard as I'd feel like I could only have 1 or 2 on the track at a time lol


----------



## glenng6 (Mar 12, 2011)

afboundguy,
Don't know how you feel but the easiest thing to do for your loco is to double-head. No-muss, no-fuss. You can, also, as you would with a piece of rolling stock, add weight. DO NOT buy automotive weights. Your local automotive shop will be more than willing to give them to you for free. It will require gloves, a stiff brush and soap to get them clean. I now have 25-30 lbs of weights that cost me a little elbow grease and will probably last my lifetime. If they don't, I will ask for more. They do come in ¼ oz sizes, but do come in larger sizes. They are easily cut into smaller sizes, as well. Remember, always wear gloves when handling them. Don't buy the weights, buy another loco to double-head. Glenn


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

glenng6 said:


> afboundguy,
> Don't know how you feel but the easiest thing to do for your loco is to double-head. No-muss, no-fuss. You can, also, as you would with a piece of rolling stock, add weight. DO NOT buy automotive weights. Your local automotive shop will be more than willing to give them to you for free. It will require gloves, a stiff brush and soap to get them clean. I now have 25-30 lbs of weights that cost me a little elbow grease and will probably last my lifetime. If they don't, I will ask for more. They do come in ¼ oz sizes, but do come in larger sizes. They are easily cut into smaller sizes, as well. Remember, always wear gloves when handling them. Don't buy the weights, buy another loco to double-head. Glenn


That's an awesome idea never thought of that. One of my local garages I know quite well I'll have to give the owner a text later on this morning...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think the weight issue in this thread was about under-weighted rolling stock, and its propensity to be pulled off the tracks while negotiating curves, and not the traction/weight of locomotives.....


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

glenng6 said:


> afboundguy,
> Don't know how you feel but the easiest thing to do for your loco is to double-head. No-muss, no-fuss. You can, also, as you would with a piece of rolling stock, add weight. DO NOT buy automotive weights. Your local automotive shop will be more than willing to give them to you for free. It will require gloves, a stiff brush and soap to get them clean. I now have 25-30 lbs of weights that cost me a little elbow grease and will probably last my lifetime. If they don't, I will ask for more. They do come in ¼ oz sizes, but do come in larger sizes. They are easily cut into smaller sizes, as well. Remember, always wear gloves when handling them. Don't buy the weights, buy another loco to double-head. Glenn


I messaged the owner of the garage I use and he said I could have as many old wheel weights as I wanted!



Old_Hobo said:


> I think the weight issue in this thread was about under-weighted rolling stock, and its propensity to be pulled off the tracks while negotiating curves, and not the traction/weight of locomotives.....


I never use to weight the rolling stock back 25+ years ago but I am making sure for this layout all my rolling stock will be the appropriate weight for their size. As @glenng6 mentioned I will just double-head and I just bought a powered B F7 unit to go along with my A F7 to help lug the heavy passenger cars...


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think the wheel weights will melt under the flame of a propane torch, the kind you can get in a bottle at Lowes. I've always used fishing lead weights. Put the weights in a cut off soup can or soda can and apply the torch heat till it melts. Cut a shallow slot in a 2X4 to pour the melted lead in and ya have a supply of lead.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The derailment pictured in the OP _may_ not have been because of the light(er) boxcars.

Every train I run through there now _something_ derails. Could be a car or two or one set of trucks on the loco or the leading bogie...

There's an overall anxious feeling in Eastwood Ridge tonight. If the MOW crew can't figure this out then it'll probably mean to top of the mesa has to be blown off.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Of stick-on weights and prices. 
I just scored nicely. 
Napa Auto part # nww7026feb. 
3-3/4 lbs, aka; 60 oz in 1/4 oz increments. $17.49, down from $29.99. 
Online order only but, must pick up in store. Sale ends Jan' 31st. Hurry! 

Oh and, they are already blackened! 
Buying a whole case of four boxes (240 oz) might create a greater discount. 
Doubt it though since already marked down by roughly 38%.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

This may seem like a stupid question since I'm going assume the answer is to do it but on an A-B-A unit where the 2nd A unit is a dummy engine should that be weighted like a just a normal freight car based on it's length?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

kilowatt62 said:


> Of stick-on weights and prices.
> I just scored nicely.
> Napa Auto part # nww7026feb.
> 3-3/4 lbs, aka; 60 oz in 1/4 oz increments. $17.49, down from $29.99.
> ...


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Whoopsy. Tried to quote my post and add a photo. Failed.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

3-3/4 lbs up there in that photo ^^^ for $17.49.
Plus another pound or so of various increments already in my inventory. 
There is also the leftover boiler, deisel, rolling stock, etc weights of long ago dead stuff to be 'dremel' cut as needed. (Love that tool!)
I think I'm finallyset for going through 150 or so rolling stock at last. 
No more this and that type weighting here. Weigh it , add to it, yest it, be done with it. 
Yay me.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Dumb question ... ... again. 

HO adds 1/2 ounce per inch of length. That length does NOT include the couplers, correct?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

For HO... 1 oz. + 1/2 oz. per inch.

I don't include couplers in the length measurement. Just the car body.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Stejones82 said:


> Dumb question ... ... again.
> 
> HO adds 1/2 ounce per inch of length. That length does NOT include the couplers, correct?


Correct.


----------

